# Zippo Lighter



## Nurd (Jan 14, 2008)

Well I posted this in General Gallery, but maybe I should have put it here since I didn't get any replies. 







The title about says it all...

What do you think?


----------



## cameramike (Jan 14, 2008)

personally its nothing special, its a ligther, perfectly centered in th shot.


----------



## Nurd (Jan 14, 2008)

lol well at least you commented ha ha. How could I have made this more interesting? I guess when you do ps work sometimes you think it's extrodinary when it's actually very basic and plan.


----------



## Tayfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Hello;
As my opinion the object or the subject must be interesting but here it isn't. Also here the object and the backside of it are both dark so the object is hard to be seen. If you ask how you could make this photo more attractive in PS, I don't think you can. If you ask how can you can shoot an attractive photo by using this lighter, it has got devil like image on it. Maybe can put it near fire, also light it, try to make a composition. But if you are trying to sell the lighter, no way by this photo


----------



## cameramike (Jan 14, 2008)

stand it up and light it then get the shot OR set your camera up to do continuous and get a picture of it sparking. 

The lighter looks cool but the (i wanna say leather chair?) that its on doesn't add to it and it being centered just totally kills composition.


----------



## nicfargo (Jan 14, 2008)

I'd agree with Mike, stand that sucker up.  Get a shot off to the angle.  I'd try to get a little below it even and off to one side...I think that would look cool.  Try some with it lit and some with it not lit.  If it's lit, play with shutter speed a little.  When off to the side at an angle, you might be able to really get the demon head to really 'pop'.


----------

